# Grouping fish



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

is there a type of fish that would group together as in a school, that would be able to be in a 60g tank?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Glowlight danios, Danio choprai. Neat fish, and really awsome in a group.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Are those SW?


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

try some cardinals ive seen them group together maybe 3 or 4 but it would limit the amount of other fish you can put in the tank


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Grouping Salt water fish.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

chromis and firefish


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

firefish group?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

in the wild, the common firefish group in large groups. In a home aquarium your best bet is 5+ common firefish (the red). If there are any less you are likely to remain in one. As always however you have the chance of 2 pairing up and killing the rest. Afaik however, firefish DO group up.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> Are those SW?


No.

Banggai cardinals and pyjama cardinals to name a few.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

didn't think so.  thanks everyone


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Chromis and Firefish. Chromis do best in groups of 3 or more, up to 6, and firefish do well in 5's


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

you could alway's do a school of monos, particularly monodactylus argenteus, they're not the most colorful fish in the ocean, but a school of them will add alot of movement to a tank : )


----------

